# COUPLE MORE COSY



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

[attachment=14989:attachment]
Notice she won't go near the teenage sock.








[attachment=14990:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh that second picture is GREAT!! What a little sweetheart.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww way too cute as usual Brit. She looks great in blue too.


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

she looks soo cute!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I love her.







I love her.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just love Cosy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she looks so cute!!!

[attachment=14994:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Adorable Darling Cosy is!









I love that cut.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a cutie







the buttercup wants to come back in her next life as one of your dogs. she feels extremely wardrobe-challenged.

ann marie and the "let's not even go there with the RIBBON factor..." buttercup


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG!! look at her precious little girlish figure! I've seen this harness on different dogs before but I have NEVER seen it look so good! and dat's da troof!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so glad that you showed us her shaved body!! LOL She looks absolutely darling!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Very cute, very Cosy









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I love that color on her!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Brit, I love Cosy's new hairdo. She is always a dollbaby, but now she is even more fashion forward. Is that the harness from G.W. Little? How do you like it? I have been thinking about ordering that & a matching leash for Sassy for Christmas. That color looks great on Cosy.
















Pam and Sassy


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Shei s adorable! Just too too cute! Such a dainty look and beautiful face!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love the new do.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That color really does look good on her! That's such a smart cut--now she can run around in her dozens of cute little dreses and you won't have to worry about tangles. Yay!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I LOVE the haircut! I can`t wait to do that to Nacho and let him enjoy the life


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cosy is just adorable and I love the harness and the matching bow. I've been looking for a good harness for Sophie, but can't seem to find one I like or one she likes - this one I like and I think she would wear one like that. I would love one of the little harness dresses, but can't seem to find the time to make one. Oh, and I love looking at Cosy's pictures.

Linda and Sophie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

*Brit, I just LOVE Cosy's face and cute body. She has such nice hair and her hair cut is so cute on her. She is adorable in anything you put her in. I just love her! I love that harness you have for her. So cute!*



CuteCosyNToy' date='Oct 22 2006, 06:21 PM' post='275947'] [attachment=14989:attachment]
Notice she won't go near the teenage sock.








[attachment=14990:attachment]


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Cosy is adorable no matter what she's wearing.



> [attachment=14989:attachment]
> Notice she won't go near the teenage sock.
> 
> 
> ...


 Smart girl!


Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

She looks sooooo cute no matter what cut she has! Her face is so adorable!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

She looks so cute. We have a couple of things in the new tiffy blue as well. It really is a great color for them, so is that new taffy pink








Aimee


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohh wow! What a GREAT idea!... u shaved her body and kept the parts that show outside of her clothes long!! ummm... you have my thinking... maybe I should do this too for kelsie adventually... cause she got sooo matted last night after wearing her new cheerleader dress for 4hrs! 

Brit... good job! She looks great!!! and GREAT idea on the cut!! Luv it!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Adorable!


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

just too cute as always.. i kinda like that look on cosy


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy is just so adorable. What a sweet little face she has!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I loooooooooove Cosy







*sigh*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks again, everyone. 
Stacy, yes, that's why I cut it that way. So she can wear clothing without matting. She's still matting a bit on the upper legs so I may have to trim the legs a bit shorter. I also think her beard is too long.
I'm getting scissor happy. lol


----------

